# Got hit with a clamp earlier this week



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I was hanging a 24" bessey revo k clamp, had my hand all the way at the bottom, I was turning the handle to draw the jaw tight, it didn't take and wailed back at me with a large fulcrum.

Clamp corner struck a lens on my glasses, I felt the lens break and the small wire frame bend back to my eye socket. I am extremely lucky I didn't damage my eye ball and/or socket. 

I never would have guessed that would happen. But it did.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Bro! From your post I really don't understand exactly what happened but I'm so glad that the only damage done was to your glasses.

It never ceases to amaze and scare me how the simplest act can result in an injury.

Thanks for sharing your experience.

Let's all keep on our toes!

Jeff


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea thank god for your glasses. Eye injuries are the worst. I remember cutting some trees one day and had no safety glasses on and had a tree branch stab me in the eye. Talk about pain. That was the worst pain I ever had. Had eye surgery twice. I always wear my glasses now. 
Glad your ok.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

OUCH! Taking a whack in the eye from one of those heavy clamps could have been seriously hurtfull. 

Lucky the glass stayed in the frames of your glasses and not in your eye.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Glass or plastic lenses?










 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

jharris2 said:


> Bro! From your post I really don't understand exactly what happened but I'm so glad that the only damage done was to your glasses.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze and scare me how the simplest act can result in an injury.
> 
> ...


I am with you. I just cannot picture in my mind what happened.

George


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

plastic lens. if they were actual glass... that would have been bad.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Glad to see that this was a narrow miss instead of a tragic accident!

FWIW, here's the clamp: 








In my mind, I am imagining this being tightened on something with an irregular shape and slipping off to hit an unsuspecting Gideon in the face. Such an expensive clamp should really be more loyal...


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

yep. thats the one.

Ok... I have a shelving unit which holds a bunch of lumber. It's about 7' + tall. I put my clamps on one end of the top shelf. I actually clamp them to that shelf when they are not in use. 

The clamp didn't take. These besseys can be kind of tempermental. Sometimes you think its tightening but the action on thejaw is forward instead of back towards the bar. So it feels like its tightening when its not. That what happened and the clamp came back at me.

First photo is where I hang my clamps, second photo shows the jaw not engaged and the third show engaged.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

No hijack intended but many many eye injuries occur when a bungie cord with all its stored energy snaps off it anchor point. 

Stored energy, metal hook, eyeball.

Be careful guys!

Jeff


----------

